# Embroyo Transfer



## Harvi (Feb 20, 2006)

Hello everybody, I recently had an embryo transfer and two of the eggs had 8 cells and to my delight I had a positive pregnancy test. I have been asked to do a BHCG test can anybody explain if this is routine and what this test is about? Should I have any concerns?


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Harvi

Congratulations on your BFP!!!

The B-HCG test measures the level of your hormones and therefore how the pregnancy is progressing. In the early stages of pregnancy your HCG levels should roughly double every 48 hours.

Best of luck
Allison x


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hy Harvi,

So Pleased for you well done.........fantastic. Is this your first time ivf? where did you go for treatment? There is hope

lu
sandy


----------



## Kitty kat (Mar 21, 2006)

How did you get on with the test?

K


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Congratulations on your positive 

I am sure you will have a very happy and healthy pregnancy 

Love Jo
x x x


----------

